# I don't know what category this should be in... but here we go! I need some advice!



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello!
Okay


Here is whats going on

I have a 55 gallon with tetra, gourami, and some random fish that has a few live plants
I have a 10 gallon with 2 male betta
I have a 25 gallon with some tetra and guppies

I really want to fix up these tanks and make them fantastic but I can't decide what to do

I have a 200$ budget as well


Here are the possibilities:

1. I can get 5 discus for my 55 gallon and move out the tetra to my 25 gallon.. but they wouldn't all fit so I would have to give them away or get another tank.
I would also have to get more plants and plant growers and a water testing kit

2. I could get a 5-10 gallon and plant it very nicely.. Make it stunning and get another betta... preferably one of those beautiful butterfly half moons from thailand.. but they are extremely expensive though I found one for 30$ (if anyone knows of a cheaper place please tell me)

3. I could turn the 55 gallon into a sorority tank for female betta.. but then I would have to do something about my gourami and theyre too big for the 25 gallon. I would also have to plant the tank.

4. I could also get a 10-20 gallon and plant that nicely and get some other fish.

5. I could also get a betta breeding tank and then get a really cute pair.. but I would have to get a new tank for both of them and then get a ton of gallon jars for the fry.



I can't decide what to do!!!
Its killing me
can anyone offer me some advice?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I'm curious to see what your tanks look like currently. 

Especially the 10G that's already divided with the 2 males. 
Is the 25G glass or acrylic??


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

This sounds like a fun project! I wish I had $200 to blow on my tanks. 

1. You would be really hard pressed to find 5 adult discus for under $200. You might be able to find juveniles, but they are very sensitive and will need daily water changes. Adult discus aren't difficult, but the juveniles are. Plus, the gourami won't like them. It's generally not a good idea to keep cichlids with gourami as they are both considered semi-aggressive. If you tell us exactly what species of gourami and tetra are in your 55 gal we can suggest some more species to add and brighten up the tank. We'll also need your water parameters (hardness and pH). But regardless of the fish you keep, a water testing kit is mandatory. 

2. That's another good idea. You could also look for US breeders. I know there are users here who spawn betta and are always looking for a good home for them. They will probably give you a better deal than anyone from Thailand. 

I can't really speak for your other plans as I've never done a sorority and don't plan to breed bettas.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

55g is too small for adult Discus, they need pristine water conditions in a 75g or larger tank.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh I can post pictures ^ ^ I shall in a bit!

It is an acrylic divider with little holes all in it.

I totally wish I could get discus... I have 4 dwarf gourami.. 2 blue and 2 red and blue mix

I also have one little rice fish (all of his friends died because I had this terrible algea eater that ate everything's fins off) And this little xray fish that needs a buddy but unfortunately they got lost when I moved them into my 55 gallon for some reason. I have these fancy tetra with frilly fins.. i really cant remember the names right now sorry. I also have these little red ones... tiny I cant remember the names but theres 3 and I have on plestoctomus and 2 cory catfish and 1 female betta


That is it for the 55 gallon... but they really don't fill it up at all. the only fish you can find are the gourami and these fancy tetra


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

oh thanks for the discus advice. Unfortunately I got some bad advice about them. I was researching and It said they needed 5-10 gallons each. Thanks for telling me so that I didn't end up in a disaster


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I would move the female betta out of the tank with the gouramis. They both breathe air from the surface, so they may end up fighting. Maybe you could move the female betta to the 25 gallon tank and make that one into a sorority?

Also, if you have a common pleco they get quite large. In a 55 gallon I'd imagine the bottom of the tank might get a little cramped with the pleco and the cories both, especially since cories like to be in groups. Maybe you can move your cories to the 25 gallon and buy a few more so you have a nice little school. The cories should do fine with a sorority of female bettas if you decide to go that route.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah the female actually gets along with the gourami. I thought they wouldnt and at first because the gourami were harrassing her a bit but now they actually get along perfectly! Thank god.. but when I do get a sorority I will move her. Also theres only 2 cory and 1 pleco who actually only grows 2-3 inches thank god!

I am actually getting a new tank today though thank goodness! My little sister's betta needs an actual tank so Im going to get her a 5-10 gallon. 


oh for them people who wanted to see my tanks
here they are










This is my 10 gallon with my 2 betta. Im going to get some surface plants for them soon 










This is the 25 gallon. 










'heres the 55 gallon!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Those tanks are all lovely - I'd personally suggest adding loads more live plants and getting the appearance (and stocking if needed) of your current tanks exactly how you want it before getting any more fish or other tanks (though it's really good of you to get one for your sister!).

Of course, the aquascaping is entirely a personal journey and you may prefer fewer plants but I'm of the opinion that focusing on what you currently have is a fantastic way to prepare for the future as it may give you fresh ideas for something brand new that you've not tried before (or expanding on an existing idea).

Good luck with whatever you choose!!


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you! Im actually going to the store today to get more plants! im very exited. Im not very good at growing the plants though,  Hopefully I can make the tank look more full by getting fert. I really wanted it to look like.. one of those super nice beautiful aquascapes.. haha but It really really didn't work. I am going to try again!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder if we can figure out what caused that! May I ask: what lighting do you use? It could be so simple a thing as needing a different bulb (which can be very cheap from department stores). It's also a matter of getting the plants to suit the bulb (or the bulb to suit the plants, whichever way you want to look at it).

I hope any plants you choose thrive for you! I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it is my bulb. I keep it on almost all day, but some of the plants are still turning a bit brown at the tips of their leaves and arent rooting  

I got the biggest bulb at the store that covers the length of the tank, but it just ins't doing the trick. Its a uv light too so hmm. 

But I put some plant food in the tank and got plants that live better in less light so I hope that will help.

I also should probably get co2.. but I actually don't understand what that does because I have enough fish in my tank to produce a good amount of c02


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

CO2 isn't the next step. I think you need to read a bit more about the planted aquarium before you venture into CO2. All of my tanks are planted and thriving. I've never used CO2. Read these articles: 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...approach-natural-planted-aquarium-part-34861/ 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...approach-natural-planted-aquarium-part-34859/ 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...approach-natural-planted-aquarium-part-34858/ 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...approach-natural-planted-aquarium-part-34862/

They were written by one of our highly esteemed members.


----------

